# Female destroying Bubble Nest



## Timmy7 (Apr 26, 2017)

So I introduced my female to my male betta yesterday in their 10 gallon breeding tank. They are quite peaceful together and are both still healthy and are eating. The male built a bubble nest today morning and the female has vertical stripes. When I was observing them, I noticed that the female was destroying the bubble nest by jumping at it. What is the cause of this?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

She's not impressed. You should separate them and recondition both before attempting again.


----------



## Timmy7 (Apr 26, 2017)

How long should I separate them for? Should I let them see each other for 30 minutes everyday or no?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

I never attempted breeding bettas before so I don't really know. Someone with more experience will have to answer.


I do know a female ignoring or destroying the nest means she's not impressed with your male. Sometimes it takes more then a few tries to get it right. There are tones of information out there on how to breed. A little research goes a long way.


----------



## Timmy7 (Apr 26, 2017)

I have done my research but havent heard of the female destroying the bubble nest. Will separate them for a few days and try again. Thanks anyways!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Let them be. Male will rebuild destroyed nest. Just make sure female is safe


----------

